# [H]: BIG Empire army - Special deal! - by Awaken Realms



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

With the emergence of Age of Sigmar we have a great option for all of you that are wishing to expand the existing collection with already painted miniatures! Maybe you've seen them showcased before on that board previously - now you have the opportunity to make them your own!










Normally an army of that proportion will cost over 3600 GBP (with model cost) to be painted - only now you have the opportunity to own it in the special price for only 2600 GBP (plus potential VAT cost if you're from EU zone) with free shipping worldwide! It's a one-time deal, so remember, first come is the first served!

By ordering the army, you'll get the following models:

2	Great Cannons
2	Mortars
2	Steam Tanks
8	Demigryph Knights
20	Reiksguard Knights
20	Empire Knights
40	Flagellants
40	Crossbowman
40	Archers
80	Free company milita
20	Huntsman
40	Hand gunners
20	Pistoliers
20	Outriders
1	Celestial Hurricanum
1	Luminark of Hysh
1	Volkmar the Grim on War Altar of Sigmar
1	Karl Franz on Deathclaw
1	Karl Franz on The Imperial Dragon
1	Marius Leitdorf
1	Ludwig Schwarzhelm
1	General of the Empre on a warhorse
1	Captain of the Empire on a warhorse

Feel free to ask more questions - if you'd like to know more about the army, would like to see some additional photos or would like perhaps to order a similar one, send the mail to [email protected]

Take a look at the close-up photos of each models and squads:


----------

